# Hanna "Hella" Haterproof Von Stan - Foundation work...dumbbells



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Been awhile since the last time I posted anything on Hella she was 8 weeks old........This is still foundation work where the dumbbells are concerned.....I've been specifically working on the pick-up of the dumbbell. I prefer a lunge in and back out - on the same path - where the pick-up of dumbbell is concerned...don't have that yet, but it'll get there. Her pick-ups are slow right now because of the work we've been doing. She can jump full height and scale full height the jump/wall but I prefer, while in the teaching and training phase, to keep things at a lower level/incline, occasionally putting it at full height. Yes, for you old WDF forum members......I've gone to the dark side (have/had numerous Malinois) by obtaining a GSD ......and I don't regret it one bit. Still working and will be trialing Zane (my Malinois) again soon, now that my health is a little better......




http://laceync.smugmug.com/Other/Hanna-Hella-Haterproof-Von/18030691_G2mhwH#1604992167_zj5SMBw-A-LB


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Love the name, nice work in the vid!

Thanks for sharing it


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

She's coming along great, Lacey! I agree about the correct way a dog should go out and back on the retrieves. I didn't know you were sick, but I'm glad to hear you are doing better!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice job!


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice work!

I really like the look of her sire when i checked out there site sometime ago and its good to see and hear about GSD's like yours.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your comments...I'm* so glad* to be able to train my dogs again.

Some things that Hella does, reminds me alot of her Sire = Hustler Dreadlocks Haterproof. She's vocal - can't hear it on the video, but when you saw me pull back on the tab in front of the wall....she was starting to become vocal - what I call screaming. The first time my neighbors heard this....they thought something must be wrong or that she got hurt.....it's just something she does when in drive and really wants to do something, that I need to curb. She has no problem coming up the line either - something we are working on together Whereas my boy Zane is about pleasing me....Hella is more about pleasing herself. We have a really good bond...it's just the way she is.

A couple of weeks ago I made my first road trip to train ( in over a year) with fellow club members at another clubs field....Zane performed as if he had been training all year, which was very nice to see especially on a field he had never been to before and he had not done any protection work in well over a year. Just a few things to clean up with him before we can trial again. 

After a 5 hour drive...Hella got out of the vehicle and tracked on a field she had never seen before, on a type of grass she had never been tracked on....and tracked a SchH3 track very well - the last time I tracked her was in May. The best thing about it was...for anyone that knows my TD (Chico Stanford)...it is not very often that he does not have at least something to say to someone he is training, especially where tracking is concerned, that needs to be fixed or worked on. He actually smiled after seeing her track -which to *me *means much more then any score any Judge could give us

Here's hoping my health holds out....so that I can continue to do what I and my dogs enjoy doing.


----------



## Holden Sawyer (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow. That looks so amazing. If I could get 1/2 that out of my dog I'd be on clould 9. I hope you stay healthy as well! She is a very beautiful girl. I wish you continued success!


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Thank you Holden! 

Not so amazing at all though - Two of her brothers obtained their BH this past weekend = Honor and Hombre Haterproof Von Stan. Hombre also obtained his SchH1 title with the scores of 100 97 94 = 291....now *THAT* was amazing to watch along with Wallace Payne and his young dog Greg obtaining their SchH2 with a score of 290. Hella and I are way behind in our training


----------



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks for making and posting the video. I'm new to dumbbell training. I'd like to ask, why do you turn sideways before taking the dumbbell from her? And what are you tossing over your head, is that a ball on a rope for reward? I like the fast return and really nice fronts - -- thanks,
D


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Where is the link DUH! want to see the vid, thanks


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Click on the red X in the first post.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Edward Egan said:


> Click on the red X in the first post.



There isn't a red X on my system


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> There isn't a red X on my system


OK, I give up, what on your system???


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks there wasnt a red x on mine either but a ? mark. I just kept on clicking. Enjoyed the video, all I can say is "go girls" good job.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Edward Egan said:


> OK, I give up, what on your system???


NADA no red x no question mark nothing at all :-(


----------



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Donna DeYoung said:


> thanks for making and posting the video. I'm new to dumbbell training. I'd like to ask, why do you turn sideways before taking the dumbbell from her? And what are you tossing over your head, is that a ball on a rope for reward? I like the fast return and really nice fronts - -- thanks,
> D



I turn sideways...because that is what my TD Chico Stanford has taught me to do....but the reason for this is it prevents the dog from anticipating the release of the dumbbell - some dogs get chewy (on the dumbbell) just prior to release - I have not had the chewiness problem at all in a trial (with my Malinois') or training because I rarely ask for the release from the front in training - and I know she knows how to finish, so I rarely ask for that either. At a trial of course you would ask for the release from the front....and the finish.

The reward that I drop from over my head is a ball on a rope...which happens to be *her favorite*. She always keeps her focus on me after doing an exercise - because that is where she has always been rewarded from. 

Did you notice where the reward was during the fronts? = under my chin....I place it there when she has her back turned when she is going to retrieve the dumbbell, another thing that I was taught by my TD 


Chico Stanford is also the breeder/handler/owner/trainer of Hombre Haterproof Von Stan who scored a 100 97 94 = 291 for his SchH1 this past weekend. I have to ask his permission to post the video of his BH and SchH1, but it was amazing watching him and Wallace Payne and their dogs out there on the trial field. 

Sorry about the link problem - it has been fixed.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lacey

Thanks for fixing the link. Now I can cancel my eye doctors appointment 
Hella is a nice looking dog, no Ingo but still nice


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh, she looks all grown up!! Thanks so much for sharing the video. It's soo good to hear from you, and I'm so happy you are back to training! When I took time off from Bacci's injury, it just killed me. It was SUCH a nice feeling to return to training. ENJOY and have fun!!!


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

very good !!!

Thanks for sharing ;-)


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks again for the kind comments in reference to Hella. No, she is definitely no Ingo in personality or otherwise Thomas but I am hoping that I can obtain many of the same titles that Ingo's handlers placed on him...with my Hella. 

Erica, I'm glad to hear Bacci is okay and you both are back to training. I have alot of training to do, so I need to stay off this computer and do it

Hella's brother Hombre and Chico just finished their SchH2 trial today (back to back trial weekends as last week he put the Bh and SchH1 on Hombre) They scored a 294 = 99, 97, 98 for his SchH2. I've seen all her brothers that are working SchH and they all have the potential...Hella does as well if I can get my health back and my head out of my [email protected]@ in training


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice work!!


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

That sounds like a great litter and some good trainers.


----------

